# Pasture/grazing/water issues.



## lchad (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Folks!
I have one large pasture that is approx. 8 acres. It's too much grass for 2 horses. I just can't safely let them vacuum up grass for 14 hours each day. The grass is thick! Bringing the horses off the grass and onto to the dirt paddocks each day after 4 hours or so isn't always possible since I work. 

One thought was to divide the large area into "small" paddocks with temporary fencing. Let them graze down a small area. How small? However, that leads to one other problem. I have no way to get water out to the furthest areas. 

Can any of you share tips on how I might tackle this issue. My horses are off grass now and I have the winter to plan this out but I am stumped on how to do this. 

Thanks in advance,
Linda


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

It depends what the layout of the 8 acres is, but I would break it up into about four parcels. Make a walking path down the middle, or along one side with gates to each parcel. The walking path always remains open to the horses by having one gate to the pastures open and the other three closed. At the end of the walking path closest to your water supply, place your water trough. Your horses can certainly walk to the water when they want it. I have a walking path for my pastures. It's about 15 feet wide at the widest point. I have just two horses. No reason I couldn't have made the path narrower -- that's just the way it ended up.


----------



## lchad (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. That makes sense. An aisle on one edge would work! Duh..why didn't I think of that! 

2 acres for 2 horses is still too much grass. I think I might have to invest in muzzles. I just can't let them eat all day.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

lchad said:


> 2 acres for 2 horses is still too much grass. I think I might have to invest in muzzles. I just can't let them eat all day.


I guess it depends on the horses, but for mine, it's not. don't forget, they will pound down a lot and then you move them to another paddock... and then the next, etc. By the time you get back to the first one, it will likely not be very long yet.

Depending how respectfull your horses are of electric fencing, you could also divide a 2 acre area in half, let them chew done that half, then open it up for the second half. Not any work in one string of electric with a portable fencer.


----------



## lchad (Oct 26, 2010)

I like that last idea. That would be a good solution. Allows them to be on grass but I can control it a bit better. The areas that they don't have time to touch, I can mow. 
I have so much grass it's almost a curse.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. I wish I had that problem.:mrgreen:


----------



## lchad (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a mare with a bit of laminitic rotation so be careful what you wish for!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

2 acres shouldn't be too much for 2 horses. They say you should have 2 acres pr horse. I don't think taking them off for 4 hours would really make a difference. Mine do not graze all day. They hang out in the shade most of the time.


----------



## lchad (Oct 26, 2010)

I have hoover's.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2010)

Divide in half and rotate between the two. Don't let them eat the grass too short between rotation tho, because it will take the grass too long to recover. Unless your fertilize it. I'd harrow the grazed pasture to spread the manure, after switching pastures.


----------

